# Stickbait storage options



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm looking for a clear plastic box for stick bait storage. Something that is shallow and will hold no more than (2) baits per divider. I've seen the shimano boxes(discountinued) and that would fit my needs, but they are way pricey. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I have a buddy with some of those Shimano boxes, they are pricey and he's got some to sell...
Just tossing that out there. 
I use Plano 3771 & 3701's both are 1.38" DP


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> I have a buddy with some of those Shimano boxes, they are pricey and he's got some to sell...
> Just tossing that out there.
> I use Plano 3771 & 3701's both are 1.38" DP


How many boxes is he looking to move? those Planos look like they will fill the bill!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I like the Planos just fine, they are 10-15 bucks now at a lot of places, I bought my 1st ones for about $7 IIRC.
I don't know how many he wants to sell - how many you want & what are you willing to pay?
Guys about gouge their eyes out over thoise & I got some for free & donated them, didn't know they were worth a fist fight....:lol:
I worked a loooooooongg day today, PM me & I will try to get a hold of him.


Robert


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

dont know if these would work?


http://www.planomolding.com/product.php?PID=770


these are the cheapest i found them $11.37 @ wallmarts.com

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Plano-FTO...bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n

if any thing what about the special mate boxes? like the 5 inch model?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

UBDSLO1 said:


> How many boxes is he looking to move? those Planos look like they will fill the bill!


I sent him a text, he is supposed to send me a picture of what he as in the AM, and figure what he wants for them...... He lives in Muskegon, so I would think there would be some shipping involved also.
Gimme a bump later this weekend.

Robert


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

We didn't talk S&H, he & I would need your location - since he's not that internet savvy and I always seem to get dragged in the mud somehow...
:lol:

He's got some that are cracked & he's open to offers - he has like 10 of the blue ones in good shape, but 8 are loaded up with baits ATM - so I can DUMP THEM on the floor to motivate him, and his wife has a key also....LOL
:evilsmile
He also has 6 of the red ones in good shape - I didn't bother uploading the misc. cracked or broken latch ones, unless you are willing to patch them up & offer him dirt cheap prices on them.

Here's a couple piX & a PM with asking price sent....










Location is going to dictate delivery of meeting, these are bulky & UPS doesn't rent space cheap!
:rant:


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

UBDSLO1 said:


> PM sent


I sent you an email too....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey guess what UDB??
I got you another email....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Got a check sitting here ~
There's a 15lb. box waiting to see the FedEx counter on Monday..... 




















I did get a few green ones from him also - which are about 1/4-1/2" shorter cavity space & some EVA down the middle....
He wants me to move these for him too.
I had a few other PM's so I'd better go reply to those.
Just another few days UBD !!:fish2: :coolgleam
Thanks,
RAS


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Again, I can't thank you enough Robert!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey - I bet you'd do the same for me!!!
GLAD we could help you out!! ENJOY!!!!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Yesterday my boxes arrived from sfw1960! Just what I've been wanting, now the stickbait sorting begins.
For anyone who is going to purchase items Robert (sfw1960), he comes HIGHLY recommended. Everything was as described, double boxed with appropriate packing material, and fast shipping. This was by far the nicest on-line trans-action that I've ever had with anyone, and I've had many. From e-bay to CR, to wanted adds, etc! I wish that there were all like that. Should I add super nice as well?
Again, thanks so much Robert!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

There's *nothing* like a happy camper! 
I told you they couldn't break anything the way I pack stuff. :lol:

Thanks for the compliments! !:fish2:

RAS


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

UBDSLO1 said:


> Yesterday my boxes arrived from sfw1960! Just what I've been wanting, now the stickbait sorting begins.
> For anyone who is going to purchase items Robert (sfw1960), he comes HIGHLY recommended. Everything was as described, double boxed with appropriate packing material, and fast shipping. This was by far the nicest on-line trans-action that I've ever had with anyone, and I've had many. From e-bay to CR, to wanted adds, etc! I wish that there were all like that. Should I add super nice as well?
> Again, thanks so much Robert!!!


Hey, he's got a big enough head already, so just kiss his feet next time you see him...

OK, he is a great guy!!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

frenchriver1 said:


> Hey, he's got a big enough head already, so just kiss his feet next time you see him...
> 
> OK, he is a great guy!!!!


Uh.... Thanks Ken!!
I think???.....LOL

:lol: :lol:


----------

